# Any volunteers! for writing "Tips & Tricks for Prime Now"



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

I am kind of busy with some domestic work and I will not be able to write "Tips & Tricks for Prime Now to become successful delivery drivers" If you can volunteer please PM* FlexDriver* or *SibeRescueBrian.*
*Please include latest method of grabbing blocks with white screen refreshing. Credit will be given to the author in the first post. *
*TIA*


----------



## rjokay (Mar 18, 2016)

Remember everyone -- it's in all of OUR best interest NOT to help the new guys.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

rjokay said:


> Remember everyone -- it's in all of OUR best interest NOT to help the new guys.


This is the worst ever remarks I have ever seen, you should be ashamed of your self.
You are the one begging for help few days ago in this thread https://uberpeople.net/threads/hate-to-be-that-guy-but-my-iphone-got-wiped-and-i-have-a-block-tomorrow-morning-app-link.114630/ Shame! Shame!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

rjokay said:


> Remember everyone -- it's in all of OUR best interest NOT to help the new guys.


This isnt necessarily true... We were new at once, now dont get me wrong I dont walk around my warehouse teaching people how to sort their packages. But I figure if someone went through the trouble of finding this site I am willing to help them.


----------



## Jmasterzero (Oct 21, 2016)

rjokay said:


> Remember everyone -- it's in all of OUR best interest NOT to help the new guys.


Kind of a jackass thing to say...are you the driver that wears the cowboy boots and silk shirts???


----------



## xsetx (Nov 17, 2016)

I dont have a problem with helping people at the warehouse on how to be more efficient with their deliveries, but teaching them how to take blocks is a different story and may come back to hurt me.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

xsetx said:


> I dont have a problem with helping people at the warehouse on how to be more efficient with their deliveries, but teaching them how to take blocks is a different story and may come back to hurt me.


Yeah for me its the opposite. The people at my warehouse directly compete with me. If people are more efficient they can grab more second four hour blocks, the ones I struggle to good. Also my performance in comparison to them doesnt look as good.

Only two people who post here and God knows how many lurkers are at my warehouse. That is why I dont mind helping people here. I have shared info and learned info.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Pro Tip.... if you are delivering to a library that isn't open yet... check for their book return slot... drop in the book and you're done! lmao


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I don't mind helping people. 
I don't really feel like I'm competing with anyone for the open blocks. 
Either I get one or I don't. 
Most likely I'm not losing it to anyone here
And if I do I'm glad it went to someone who has helped me.


----------

